# Radio for front rack suggestions??



## billbros (Oct 30, 2011)

Hey guys I have been looking into buying a dewalt or makita work style radio to put on my front rack to have some tunes to listen to while riding or when I stop for a "drink". Haha. I will most likely be using my iPhone for music but I also want something that can get decent reception if I decide to use it elsewhere. What do you guys suggest?


----------



## zeebs (Jan 29, 2012)

Build an audio tube, listen to what you want when you want. Buy an Otterbox and Ram mount for your Ipod or Phone and put your electrical skills to work! 
















I just think a work radio would be big and cumbersome. Also are they water proof? Plus what are the chances you are going to get decent reception out in the bush?


----------

